# Free printable targets



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Posted this in another thread, but thought others good use the info. Here's a link for a page with a ton of free printable targets,,,

http://www.targetz.com/

And this one lets you create a target with the ability to customize the size of each parameter (bullseye, number of rings, ring size, color, etc.)...

http://printtargets.net/


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice selection, but Man! most of them will eat up a lot of ink.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Nice selection, but Man! most of them will eat up a lot of ink.


Could always download them to a jump drive and take to a print shot ?
Prob cheaper than buying toner / ink cartridges

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah. Yeah sure. Jump drives and print shots. :question:


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

flipgun said:


> Yeah. Yeah sure. Jump drives and print shots. :question:


USB drive (aka Thumb drive) and thanks to auto correct, that shot should be shop. You can bring it to a Staples, Office Max, etc. and print them fairly cheaply.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Yeah sure. Jump drives and print shots. :question:
> ...


Yep, that lol......sorry Flip, meant shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------

